# Bachmann tank car dome top



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi guys and gals,

I'm looking for a Bachmann tank car dome top. I have checked with Bachmann and they don't have one. This is the entire top of the dome. Mine got lost several years ago and I've been looking for one since. 

Barring finding one, does anyone have any suggestions for making one? I am open to all suggestions.

As always, Thanks in advance for any and all help.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg how about getting some silicone and making a mold of one? Then cast it with auto body filler? I did it when I wanted a high nose for an LGB Whitepass diesel.
Rod


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

HI Greg, how about a piece of PVC pipe and put a wood plug in the top, sand it to shape. Or Get a block of balsa and remove every thing that doesn't look like a dome. You could use common pins to replicate rivets. While ether method may not be an exact copy of the real dome, it should pass using the 8-10 foot rule


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Is this for the 1:22.5 scale version?

I was looking for a way to get the tops off for oil filling display. But they seem to be solidly glued. How did yours come off? Kit form? I was tempted in getting their tank car kit and bashing one into a frameless 1:22.5 tank. But the price on the kit (for just one) is pretty high.


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

Ozark Miniatures has some tank car domes as well.


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Matt,

Yes, this was a kit and I should have glued it on. My bad. Thanks to all of you for the ideas.


----------

